
Clinical Toxicology of Fluoride - mimixco
http://www.maebrussell.com/Fluoride/Fluoride%20-%20Acute%20Poisoning.html
======
mimixco
I was shocked to come across this while looking for something else in the
Clinical Toxicology book cited. This is the same fluoride that's in water,
right?

